# BOS Mortgage just sold to Lone Star - what are the implications?



## tom (29 Oct 2014)

Hi all,

First post on the forum, long time reader though.  Our Bank of Scotland mortgage has just been sold to Lone Star.  

There are three accounts, two smaller ones have been recapitalised, the third larger one is in substantial arrears, though we have managed to pay the full amount due for the past 18 months (though often not within the calendar month).

I'm just wondering if anyone knows the implications of dealing with Lone Star.  I have found Certus to be ok to deal with to date.

Thanks
- Tom


----------



## Skeeter (29 Oct 2014)

Hey

I've received a letter saying our mortgage has been sold.  We are not in any arrears.  We did negotiate a term extension a few months ago with BOS but have missed no payments.  

I called Certus but they don't know anymore than what's in the letter...

s


----------



## Vawnie (29 Oct 2014)

*BOS mortgage sold to Lone Star*

We have also just received a letter from BOS saying our mortgage is to be sold on. We are not in arrears but have just sent them a request to extend the term as our repayments are big and we can't realistically sustain them. What happens now? I read that a bill or mortgage arrears resolution was to be passed ..has it been? 
I 'm very concerned as I know that this has happened already to IRBC borrowers.


----------



## Teresa hickey (9 Feb 2015)

Vawnie said:


> *BOS mortgage sold to Lone Star*
> 
> We have also just received a letter from BOS saying our mortgage is to be sold on. We are not in arrears but have just sent them a request to extend the term as our repayments are big and we can't realistically sustain them. What happens now? I read that a bill or mortgage arrears resolution was to be passed ..has it been?
> I 'm very concerned as I know that this has happened already to IRBC borrowers.


----------

